# any ideas on good puppy toys



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend good puppy toys as I've been to the pet shop and bought a puppy Kong ( incidently if you go to the small animals dept you can buy the Kong for small animals that is exactly the same as the Kong puppy for two pounds cheaper not sure how they can justify that) anyway I wanted to buy some furry/fluffy toys but worried about her swallowing bits of fluff etc. Are they safe enough for them or do you just stick to the solid chewable toys. 😏

Only 13 more days until Lola is home!😃😃

Maria


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You've got a few more shopping days then!
A tennis ball is a must. Mine also loved the Pet Stages toys , the puppy range were a nice size and they liked the knotted fabric attachments. And they liked the skineeez stuffing free dog toys. An old sock knotted over an empty plastic bottle or a tea towel knotted, damped and put in the freezer, nice if it is hot or the pup is teething. A carrot out of the fridge...
And then there are all those wonderful chewable things like shoes, kids' toys, TV remote, phone charger, ankles, fingers etc etc the list of potential puppy toys is endless


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Marzi,

Oh yes loving the shopping my other half is fed up with it already! That's great where did you buy your fluffy, tugger type toys?

Maria


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I got through lots of cardboard boxes when Chance was a puppy as well as rope toys


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mg2012 said:


> Hi Marzi,
> 
> Oh yes loving the shopping my other half is fed up with it already! That's great where did you buy your fluffy, tugger type toys?
> 
> Maria


We have a very good local garden centre that has an excellent pet section, but you can also order from amazon...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=bl_sr...-keywords=Skinneeez&index=pets&search-type=ss

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Pe...406401663&sr=1-11&keywords=petstages+dog+toys

I'm not a fan of rope tuggas as my dogs just eat them and get stringy poops, I do use a fleece tugga with Inzi particularly - she absolutely loves it - it reminds her of all the fun of agility and the whoopee tugga reward!

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/borderstorm/Tug-tastic.htm


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love fleece tuggies too  although as a pup Chance just consumed them and rope tuggies were one of the few things she did not eat (but then she is half labrador)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> You've got a few more shopping days then!
> A tennis ball is a must. Mine also loved the Pet Stages toys , the puppy range were a nice size and they liked the knotted fabric attachments. And they liked the skineeez stuffing free dog toys. An old sock knotted over an empty plastic bottle or a tea towel knotted, damped and put in the freezer, nice if it is hot or the pup is teething. A carrot out of the fridge...
> And then there are all those wonderful chewable things like shoes, kids' toys, TV remote, phone charger, ankles, fingers etc etc the list of potential puppy toys is endless


Don't forget the socks and underware stolen out of the laundry basket


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

You can't have too many toys. We've found that if they aren't destroy right away, then Pops goes through phases of them. One week - a Kong emu is the only toy in the world, the next it's a ball on a rope to the exclusion of everything else. The more toys, the more chance pup will find something interesting to chew that isn't a cherished heirloom.

BTW: a ball on a rope is brill. Poppy holds the rope and swings it - hitting herself senseless both sides of her head with the heavy ball. For some reason this is the best game ever and can go on for ages before she collapses with concussion. Very funny to watch


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

That's great thanks for all your ideas it's a real help want to give her enough to avoid any accidents chatting things she shouldn't!

Maria


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> You can't have too many toys. We've found that if they aren't destroy right away, then Pops goes through phases of them. One week - a Kong emu is the only toy in the world, the next it's a ball on a rope to the exclusion of everything else. The more toys, the more chance pup will find something interesting to chew that isn't a cherished heirloom.
> 
> BTW: a ball on a rope is brill. Poppy holds the rope and swings it - hitting herself senseless both sides of her head with the heavy ball. For some reason this is the best game ever and can go on for ages before she collapses with concussion. Very funny to watch


Lola had one of the ball on rope things.. She used to love it. She won't even go near it now, at 6 months old we had been playing with it and she threw it up and it came down and bashed her across her eye. Her pupil immediately dilated and the other remained normal size. It was a very scary time, thank fully she was okay but it took her about a week to okay with anything and still to this day she will not touch anything remotely like rope  she won't even play tug anymore


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola had one of the ball on rope things.. She used to love it. She won't even go near it now, at 6 months old we had been playing with it and she threw it up and it came down and bashed her across her eye. Her pupil immediately dilated and the other remained normal size. It was a very scary time, thank fully she was okay but it took her about a week to okay with anything and still to this day she will not touch anything remotely like rope  she won't even play tug anymore


I take it back about them being brill then. (though frankly, I don't Poppy would know if it was bashed on the head with it)


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahh poor Lola perhaps just a tug rope for our Lola then when she comes home only 8 more sleeps😃😃

Maria g


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh dear poor Lola, I'll probably stick with a fleece tugger for my Lola, only another 8 more days then we bring her home, all very excited in this house😄😝

Maria g
Ps meant to put two smiley faces somehow my phone has put one with a tongue out and can't delete!!


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure why my messages are duplicated as I deleted one of them&#55357;&#56842;


----------

